# Fischerprüfung



## mbr (5. September 2008)

Hallo an alle,

habe mich zur Fischrerprüfung angemeldet und würde mir gern etwas Literatur dazu zulegen. Kennt einer ein guter Buch das ganz nützlich ist? Bücher gibt es ja genug auf dem Markt.

Besten Dank
Martin


----------



## matze_bu (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

normal bekommst du bei der Schulung ein Prüfungsbuch mit allen Fragen.
Es gibt auch noch das Heintges Lernsystem was bei den Schulungen immer wieder Vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Parasol (5. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*



mbr schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> habe mich zur Fischrerprüfung angemeldet und würde mir gern etwas Literatur dazu zulegen. Kennt einer ein guter Buch das ganz nützlich ist? Bücher gibt es ja genug auf dem Markt.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

wenn Du in Bayern Deinen Vorbereitungslehrgang machst, bekommst Du ausreichend Schulungsmaterial.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (6. September 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

Beim Vorbereitungskurs gibt es bestimmt die richtigen Bücher damit du deinen Angelschein machen kannst.Falls du dir noch zusätzlich Bücher kaufen willst,musst du darauf achten das du auch die Prüfungsfragen für dein Bundesland in den Buch stehen.Bei den Buch für die Praktische Prüfung damals bei mir standen doch wirklich die wichtigsten Prüfungsfragen von allen Bundesländern drin!Mein Angellehrer sagte uns das man damit nur den Preis für das Buch erhöhen will,weil es jetzt ja mehr Seiten hat.;+


----------

